# My New Sinn Ezm3



## divemaster

Hi all,

here is my new Sinn EZM3 Diver.

I am absolutly happy. A dream have come true ;-)

I have searched a long time to find a used one with a good price.

so here are 2 Pics (sorry for the bad qualitiy)



















regards

dive


----------



## VinceR

Great catch & one of my favourite Sinn's .. congrats!


----------



## Fulminata

That's a much admired watch around here. :thumbsup: Looks in great condition too.

You sound delighted, and every reason to be.

Enjoy.


----------



## hotmog

I like that, it's the kind of dive watch that makes you look twice - the first time to admire it, the second to read the time. The only thing is, having gone to all that trouble designing it with the crown on the left to make it ergonomically efficient and more comfortable, you think they'd have come up with a left-handed version.... 

Yep, you can't go wrong with a Sinn, I'll never part with my 856.


----------



## divemaster

Thanx @ all 4 your congrat`s!!!

The condition of the watch is perfect, only on the back are some light scratches, but thats ok (because I now what I have paid for ;-) )

Dive!!


----------



## Stanford

Congratulations - Sinn produce impressive watches :thumbsup:


----------



## divemaster

here are some better pics from the seller of the watch.



















Dive


----------



## PhilM

Excellent choice the EZM3 is one of my favourtites :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Very nice ,quality


----------



## jasonm

Superb!

I have the EZM 2 and the quality and 'feel'of the watch is just superb....

I cant wait to dive it.....


----------



## mrteatime

awesome.....really like the look....and the face is so legiable


----------



## divemaster

Thanx @ all ;-)


----------



## Dave ME

Congratulations! Had mine for a couple of months now and am hugely impressed with it still. It's one of those watches that is just right, somehow.


----------



## Parabola

Superb bit of kit there sir


----------



## divemaster

the watch runs now 4 sec. to fast, I think thats absolutly ok ;-)

Dive


----------



## JonW

great watch, I loved mine...

Reminds me I have to give the borrowed EZM2 that I have back to its owner tomorrow... I'll miss it... :huh:


----------



## 11oss

Absolutely love that!

I am still on the lookout for an EZM2 but no joy. If I dont find one soon the dentist is going take all my watch funds


----------



## mart broad

Congratulations

Is it only me or do others feel that the original EZM series were somehow a better reprentation of Sinn than the new U series?

Martin


----------



## michaelh

Very nice. Would like a Sinn.


----------



## philjopa

mart broad said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Is it only me or do others feel that the original EZM series were somehow a better reprentation of Sinn than the new U series?
> 
> Martin


Totally agree - the U series are my least favourite Sinns whilst the old EZM series are my faves! The dials and bezels on the EZMs are pure "tool" watch class plus they're also a better (smaller) size IMHO.


----------



## Nalu

JonW said:


> great watch, I loved mine...
> 
> Reminds me I have to give the borrowed EZM2 that I have back to its owner tomorrow... I'll miss it... :huh:


Muah-ha-ha!


----------



## ramongonzalez

I like sinn watches, but the chronos and bigger watches


----------



## bea13abc

Congrats on a good looking watch!


----------



## Nalu

Broke down and got an EZM-3 to go with the '2. It's a lovely watch, very nice to finally see one IRL!




























The pair of 'em on Night Patrol:










Martin, in spite of my recent purchase, I'm with you on the 1G EZMs vice the 2G EZMs (aka U-Series). I like the older ones better.


----------



## Chromejob

Very classy and elegant design. And I approve of the band. I'm getting tired of my no-name rubber strap on my Seiko "Arnold," ready to equip it with a good, DURABLE sharkskin band. Can anyone recommend the best to find? (A Hirsch felt great but started to come apart under regular "dampening" from dish washing (and immediate drying).)


----------



## JonW

Mart, I agree with you mate. The older range just have a certain something the new U series dont. such a shame theyre 'history' now. 

Great pics Colin!


----------



## DaveE

EZM-3 is a fantastic watch


----------



## PhilM

DaveE said:


> EZM-3 is a fantastic watch


Agree with that, what makes it worse is that I know there getting harder to find


----------



## hotmog

I do like the EZM3 a lot, as I've said earlier on this thread. One feature about it has got me thinking, though, and I wonder if anyone can enlighten me.

It has an argon-filled watch cavity intended to prevent moisture ingress. What is to prevent the argon gas escaping when the crown is unscrewed to wind it or adjust the time/date? Unless there is some kind of gas-tight seal around the stem, over a period of time the argon will dissipate completely. Also I assume this means that watch regulation or any other operation that requires removal of the case-back can only be performed by returning it to Sinn in Germany? :dntknw:


----------



## AbingtonLad

Nalu said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> great watch, I loved mine...
> 
> Reminds me I have to give the borrowed EZM2 that I have back to its owner tomorrow... I'll miss it... :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> Muah-ha-ha!
Click to expand...

Wow! Resisted joining this thread for a while now, but this watch dragged me in...

It's starting to look like I really need to save my pennies (or win the lottery of course). There's something mesmerizing about this watch. Not sure what it is, but maybe that's why I can't take my eyes off it!

Lucky bugger <_< :lol:


----------



## Guest

AbingtonLad said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> great watch, I loved mine...
> 
> Reminds me I have to give the borrowed EZM2 that I have back to its owner tomorrow... I'll miss it... :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> Muah-ha-ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Resisted joining this thread for a while now, but this watch dragged me in...
> 
> It's starting to look like I really need to save my pennies (or win the lottery of course). There's something mesmerizing about this watch. Not sure what it is, but maybe that's why I can't take my eyes off it!
> 
> Lucky bugger <_< :lol:
Click to expand...

Have to agree ,craking watch :tongue2:


----------

